# New thread idea :)



## Jubag420 (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi admins, could we have a new thread for product reviews?
I see reviews everywhere but most dont seem genuin or the buyer just hasnt spent the time using the product before writing there review. 

I see 90%+ of RIU users have had experience with all kinds of growing products. So i thought here would b the best place to get the reviews we all need


----------



## sunni (Jun 18, 2013)

hey jubag please use the proper forum areas, we'll keep your idea in mind thanks!


----------



## Jubag420 (Jun 18, 2013)

Okeey, chears


----------

